# Is our my puppy long or short haired?!



## Tj6306 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello I am new to this forum we got our puppy today and the breeder says he is 7 weeks today. We have been visiting him for around 3 weeks and he was the cutest black fluffy one so we choose him. The breeder has been up in the air about him being long or short. Up until 6 weeks his ears were a little curly fur now it is not. However he is still fluffy and I'm wondering, we really didn't want a long haired but he is our baby and will love him either way. Any input or thought would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

I would say long hair


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm guessing a coat of sorts....and if he is a longstock...you might be pleasantly surprised at the upsides....but I am biased.


SuperG


----------



## steve-sh (Jul 3, 2014)

im not sure about my puppy too if shes long or short hair 
can anyone help plz?
and is she pure?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

steve-sh said:


> im not sure about my puppy too if shes long or short hair
> can anyone help plz?
> and is she pure?


I'd lean toward stock for your pup. The OP's pup could be a plush or long coat. We have both and the hair that fly's off the stock coat is crazy right now, our LC retains most of it until brushed.


----------



## steve-sh (Jul 3, 2014)

Nigel said:


> I'd lean toward stock for your pup. The OP's pup could be a plush or long coat. We have both and the hair that fly's off the stock coat is crazy right now, our LC retains most of it until brushed.



im sorry but i didnt get it :$


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

steve-sh said:


> im sorry but i didnt get it :$


Your pup looks like a stock coat (shorter coat), not a long coat.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Tj6306 said:


> Hello I am new to this forum we got our puppy today and the breeder says he is 7 weeks today. We have been visiting him for around 3 weeks and he was the cutest black fluffy one so we choose him. The breeder has been up in the air about him being long or short. Up until 6 weeks his ears were a little curly fur now it is not. However he is still fluffy and I'm wondering, we really didn't want a long haired but he is our baby and will love him either way. Any input or thought would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


He looks long haired to me. I have one long haired who looked like your pup when he was smaller, my two short haired had much tighter hair. I've found that long haired gsd dont shed half as much as the short hair. His hair typically only comes out when brushed.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Axel13 said:


> He looks long haired to me. I have one long haired who looked like your pup when he was smaller, my two short haired had much tighter hair. I've found that long haired gsd dont shed half as much as the short hair. His hair typically only comes out when brushed.


I completely agree based on other people's GSDs which were stock coat. I have only had the pleasure of coated GSDs in my life and never really appreciated the shedding concerns many other stock coated owners have had. But.....when they blow their coats...it is an event.


SuperG


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

steve-sh said:


> im not sure about my puppy too if shes long or short hair
> can anyone help plz?
> and is she pure?


looks pure to me ? possibly stock coat


----------

